# Original Dior Addict



## User67 (Oct 31, 2005)

What does everyone think of the 1st Dior Addict. Years ago when it came out I remember testing it & being over come by how strong it was. I was at the mall yesterday & spotted a bottle of it & decided to give it a second chance. This time I liked it, I'm not sure that I LOVE it. But, I wore it for the rest of the day & it really grew on me. What are everyone else's thoughts on this one?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 31, 2005)

I hate it.

Smells too "drug-y" for my taste.


----------



## user3 (Oct 31, 2005)

I personally like it. Not for everyday wear but nice for a night out.


----------



## Kiko (Nov 3, 2005)

It's one of my all-time-favorites, but I agree with Zap2it, it's not for everyday wear. It's lasting, but too strong for daytime. So sometimes I just put on a bit of body lotion during the day.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 3, 2005)

Dior Addict is one of my favorites but its very musky, kinda heavy so I usually wear it in the winter time cause I think its too heavy for the summer.


----------



## gis08 (Nov 3, 2005)

I love it, i also think it is too strong.. If you want something lighter, i think the dior addict comes in a lighter blue bottle as well? Something fraiche at the end.. Not too strong.. Much better i think


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Nov 16, 2005)

I love this but you only have to put a bit and it lasts for ages. I have a minture bottle of this and use it when I go out cause it lasts


----------



## more_please (Nov 29, 2005)

I bought a bottle when it first came out, but I used it a few times and found it was too strong. I shelved it for a while, but I've recently started using it again. I find the scent is "softer" if I spray it in the air, then go head first into the mist of perfume. Scent lasts a long time on hair, and it is not as concentrated as spraying your skin. hth!


----------



## Lou (Jan 8, 2006)

I love Dior addict


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2006)

Im actually wearing it (dior addict) right now (spooky) I LOVE it!


----------



## lindsay (Jan 24, 2006)

i love love love dior addict! i wear it everyday... it's the only perfume i've been wearing for the past year i'd say. and maybe it's just me, but i have never thought it was that strong smelling (compared to some other perfumes), but then again i don't load it on (spray on one wrist and rub together, spray on my neck). like i said, i love it!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 24, 2006)

dior addict = my fave <33


----------



## Kiko (Jan 24, 2006)

Love love love!!!


----------



## inbigtrouble (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_Dior Addict is one of my favorites but its very musky, kinda heavy so I usually wear it in the winter time cause I think its too heavy for the summer._

 
Agreed.  It is one of the few non-hippy perfume scents that I wear (along with Pink Sugar), but I only wear it in the winter, and usually only when going out to the theater, or something.

Too much is headache-inducing, but just a touch is divine.


----------



## Cassalou (Jan 29, 2006)

love it! 
I do agree it is more of a night time scent though


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 15, 2006)

Far too strong for daytime, but is definitely a night-time favourite for me!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 24, 2006)

Dior Addict was a birthday gift for me and its great!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 20, 2006)

I like it, I bought it a while ago now, and have just over 1/2 a bottle left. Im a total perfume addict and I have a tonne of perfumes, so this isn't one of my total favourites but I do like it. I only use one spray and that is strong and lasts all day. If I don't want it as strong I spray it in the air and then walk into it (like another member said above!).


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 22, 2006)

I love Dior Addict, and I add my agreement to the ladies above that it is a bit too strong for day wear or hot weather if you're overwhelmed by it (I wore it all the time when I had it, though, because I'm weird like that).  I definitely recommend the spray in the air and walk through it method.


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Is it the one in the dark blue bottle? I tried it the first time a few months ago at the store and I actually really liked it. It's the only Dior scent I like.


----------

